# Servi-Cycle on minneapolis facebook



## spoker (Aug 21, 2020)

one ofmy favorire 2 wheelers,i see foose has a nice one on display at his shop,1949 Simplex Service-Cycle $3300 on minneapolis facebook


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 21, 2020)

I would love to have one of those.


----------

